# Denver Old Bike Club Swap Saturday



## keithsbikes (Jul 28, 2020)

August 1, 7:30 to 9:00 load in, 9:00-2:00 buy sell and swap meet. 
Mountaire Christian Church
1390 Benton st
Lakewood Co
80214
7:30-9am unload.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 1, 2020)

Good show!
Picked some goodies 
Here are some pics...





The Chad bike......




Western Flyer...





Triple bar wards....





One of the strips of sales...







Even found the missing rear rack that was not sold to me with my Super Chief....
Now that’s a good Day! Enjoy


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 1, 2020)

Yep another great summer Swap. Picked up some good stuff. Here's the pics I took. Even got to ride this beautiful green western flyer badged Huffman. Sooooper cool.


----------

